# ftu class



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

i talked to capt. chris today and he said that there will only be 16 spots available for the fly fishing class . so if you have not signed up you better hurry the add came out today in the paper and there are already 6 signed up.. 
nuuurrrssseee. randall


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

OK I'll call tomorrow..thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Mrs. Let's Go (Oct 25, 2005)

If you are interested in the class, you can also email me at [email protected].


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Signed up today..Randall take a deep breath cause you're gonna see a show..hehe..;0)


----------



## Mrs. Let's Go (Oct 25, 2005)

*It's not too late*

There are 5 spots left! It was in the paper again today, so those will go fast. Call to sign up today!

For those who haven't heard...

*Fly Fishing School*​Come join the staff of Fishing Tackle Unlimited's *FlyWater Outfitters *and representatives of the *Sage* and *Scott* rod companies for a day of instruction and fun.​Casting, fishing tactics and tackle will be discussed. Come and benefit from over 90 combined years of fly-fishing experience while trying out the latest and best in fly tackle.​​This six-and-a-half hour seminar including lunch is a very reasonable sixty-five dollars ($65.00). ​​Classes will be held from 9:30 am to 4:00 pm, and require a deposit ($30.00) to secure your spot. Call soon for further information and to reserve your space, as classes tend to fill quickly.​​Class date:* June 10, 2006.*​(281) 481-6838 Chris Phillips or Andy Packmore​(713) 827-7762 Mike Barbee​​*For more information about store events and detailed schedule of seminars, check us out on www.fishingtackleunlimited.com or call us at 281-481-6838 (Gulf Freeway) or 713-827-7762 (Katy Freeway).*​​


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

First lesson in the mornin!!! WWOOOHHOOOO...some of ya'll ought to come out just for the show featuring Nurse D...it'll make your side hurt..;0) I'll post up how thing went after she's all said and done...hopefully it will go well and they'll host another one...


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

BACK FROM CLASS!!! I was such a good student..ask Capt Chris..;0)...
Learned to cast, tie a few knots, saw some flies....all in all it was good..left me wanting to learn more... as soon as the custom fly rod was pulled from the case it caused quite a stir...thanks Randall
OK Ellis now I need a fly or 30..hehe
the flyer for the class did not clarify that they were teaching for redfish technique so ther was some cross over of freshwater/saltwater anglers..I didn't notice any unhappy campers though..I think it may have actually given the freshwater guys another technique to try.... now I have to PRACTICE


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Let me know what you need. I so excited and I just can't hide it... I am going to Elko, Nevada for the 2006 Basque Festival. It is sort of like a Cajun gathering but in a different language although many Basques speak French at the festivals. There is even a miniature running from the bulls. And of course there are the casinos.


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

HAVE A BLAST..and we'll touch base when you get bk..I'm assuming your about to hit the road....take lots of pics and share... can't even image what kind of festivile this is...
hint of what I'm needing.... SPOONS...;0) that's for starters....d


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I will see what I can come up with. I finally found the hooks that I wanted for flies. I will get on it right away. My trip is still two weeks away but I am excited nevertheless.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*oh my*



NurseD-bait said:


> BACK FROM CLASS!!! I was such a good student..ask Capt Chris..;0)...
> Learned to cast, tie a few knots, saw some flies....all in all it was good..left me wanting to learn more... as soon as the custom fly rod was pulled from the case it caused quite a stir...thanks Randall
> OK Ellis now I need a fly or 30..hehe
> the flyer for the class did not clarify that they were teaching for redfish technique so ther was some cross over of freshwater/saltwater anglers..I didn't notice any unhappy campers though..I think it may have actually given the freshwater guys another technique to try.... now I have to PRACTICE


 well i am glad you went and got the redfish lesson because they pull harder and
fight longer. i hope the stir that the rod caused was a good stir. it was built for you and your colorfull personality. did the sage or loomis reps turn there noses up at it. now all you need to do is catch a fish. start out small nurse. clouser minnow at the bass pond . then get um. randall


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

If Sage and Simms are the same folks they, had their hands all over it..of course Capt Chris was proud to help me rig her up!! I did by 4 flies before I left the store..for fresh water pond... 2 different ones but 2 of each...don't ask me what they are called though..this would be another good reason to crack open my book and look HOLD ON..OK this is not good can't find it in my book...one of them is fuzzy and the other has skinny rubber band type legs...how's that?..hehe....
I know that Ellis is about to fall out of his chair or spit his beer on the puter....
BTW Ellis they had some sort of spoon made from La..is had a message on the underneath side that said..."Eat Me"..is that suppose to make them work better?....;0) 
In a few weeks I have to sweet talk Randall into taking me to his trout honey hole! Surely he would want to see me catch my first fish on his rod!!! HINT HINT WINK WINK ...d


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I think those spoons are called Wobblers. I worked on that pattern last night and made some but mine don't look near as good as my pattern that I got from Andy Dear. Since you have to use 5 minute epoxy, they are a pain to make. You use mylar tubing and brush the epoxy inside the tube and press it together to form the spoon, then use 30 minute epoxy to coat them, then put them on a rotater to dry. But I haven't given up yet. Not giving up reminds me of a story my dad told me about a rancher back home. It seems that a new road was being built on his property and it had rained alot. The rancher wanting to get out to a county road deceided to drive on the new road and got his pickup stuck right down to the axle. He then went and got a small tracker and put a chain around the front bumper of the pickup and pulled the bumper off and sunk the wheels of the tracker in the mud. He then went and got the maintainer the road crew had left on his property and tied a chain around the front wheels of his tracter and pulled the front wheels off of the tracker. He finally gave up. That is a true story. My father watched the rancher do it.


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Even though I would like some of those cajun wobblers..please dont get your tractor stuck...;0)...glad I could offer up a challenge.....what you described is what I saws at the workshop..sure didn't look that involved though...


----------

